#   >      1

## r3kr

.  ,  ,  ...
   .  ,      .
  :

----------

Filin-2000, Integral, LY1SD, RA4HJW, ra9qba, RK4CB, UN3L, ur7hfo, UT1LW, UV5EVY

----------


## r3kr

.

----------


## R6CD

> .  ,  ,  ...


  :Shocked:  ?

----------

LY1SD

----------


## roma59



----------

LY1SD

----------


## Gin

...  :Super: 
BY   /    ...     
      ...     ..
  80     UP2 .. ( LY)         ...

LY5Y   Gin.

----------

LY1SD

----------


## RN4F

,       ,    ?

----------


## RN4F

> .


 .      -       (   ).       ,     .

----------

LY1SD, RN4F, ur7hfo

----------

! 
   ?

----------

LY1SD

----------


## romanetz

?

----------


## R3THP

> ?


  :Smile:

----------


## ra9qba

150W.       .

----------


## qsoMaster

.   ,     ,    ,    ,      .

----------

6Y5.

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R3THP*, 


> **      ?


        (  ).

----------


## RA4HJW

> !!!  100%- !!! -     - eb104.ru.


 ...

__ _  1_ 
_ 8._ 

_                      : ,           ; , , ,              ._
 

     , .

      , ()

       , ()

                   ,         ... (?)

        ... :Wink:

----------

Amir, US8IDZ

----------

Amir, ra9qba, tomcat

----------


## RA4HJW

> ,        .


    ,     ...


 c   ,       ...  :!:   :Wink: 
    :
-     ,           .
-       .
-       .

----------


## r3kr

> -     ,           .
> -       .
> -       .


  ,          .       200 .
       .  ,      -,  -    ,  .
     80       .    50      .

----------

RA4HJW

----------


## UR5ZQV

*r3kr*, 


> .           ?


 ,         ,   150, .   .  ,  ,    ,      .

,   .           .        (,   ..).

*  7 ():*

           ,    ,       . .

----------

Amir, UR5ZQV

----------


## r3kr

> ,    ,       .


     : 
1.    -     ,  .       .
2.  .     200-300.
3.     , ..         .
4. .    ,   1800 .    .
..    1   5  ( ),     .

         10        .        .    ,    ,    .        ,    ,     . ,   ,   ,    300 ,     -  ,  ...  -     ,   400     .

----------

Amir

----------


## UN7RX

-    ,         .       ,  .  ,     ?  :Evil or Very Mad:   -       ?
       ,  ,      .         .       ** .

P.S.     ,            .         ,        1   -81,   .

----------

RT5D

----------

Amir

----------


## UN7RX

> -   ,      10   ,          .


  ?  :Smile:  ,  .        .  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Amir

R3THP:
   ?
 2     .     .....    :::: .
     !
73!

----------


## R3THP

,   .
  : ---.....    ,   2-3.        (  )
        ,       .

*  11 ():*

    ,    -  .  12-60    (             :Smile: ) 
    "" (    )     -   ,   .

----------

Amir

----------

Amir

----------


## EW3KO

> ,            .


     " "(    )?
 PE1RKI.
""  NW0W .
         . 
   ( 7 .   )           .

----------


## Oleg 9

> 


           . 
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/For-i...1-b45c6e26d3c6

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/300M-...0-14abc4427a61

----------


## RA4HJW

> 


... .
  ... 
           ...

----------

> 


  -     .         .

----------

RA4HJW

----------


## 3

-    ""  (   )  :Smile: 
  450      0.2 / ,   0.7 ,               :Rolling Eyes:

----------



----------


## ua3ycv

?     -          .      -    -      .

----------


## ua3icv

1 .  2MRF-157       -856-.     -43   (  )  .  ""  ,          10 .      . 400     12 . и    ,    30 .      .      ,     ,     1,5 .   .

----------


## Mayor

> ....   ,  \**  **     .


 :Razz:  ...  **    ,   "*  "*...  :Razz:

----------


## EW3KO

> 


 .
     (-).

----------

> Ѩ


         ,       ?                 ?

----------


## 3

> ..         ..


      ,             :Very Happy:                 .

----------

Amir

----------


## 3

> ..   ..


   ,                          .





			UN7RX:
		

			 ,   ?        ?    ,    ?

----------


## Amir

OFF
 (R3KR),        .  
73!

----------


## r3kr

-     .

----------


## romanetz

?  ,      .          90% -  150   .

----------


## rz3qs

500     ,   ,  .
  1 ,      (     CW,   )   ,      ,     ,    . ..                   59    1  .

----------


## 240

> ?  ?


   : " -1,5  .".   .  ,           .      .

----------


## RA3YBW

" " (     ).       " ",       .        .        .        .

P.S.     .             .

----------


## EW3KO

/ .
          (  )      " "  - .
      . 
       .
 .servicebulletin030629.pdf

----------


## ex EW1DC

.      ,        ,   .
         .    ,             .          .

----------


## UN7RX

> .    ,             .


,   ,          .  :::: 





> ,         - .       .     ,   -.


    ,   .             .

        .  . -,    .  ,       . -,  ,  .   ,    ,  .

     ,     ,      , ,              -,    ""  - ,  ,    .  ,      .

----------

Amir

----------


## r3kr

-                .      .      ,                 .             .     200   .                    .       .

*  32 ():*

                        .     .  ,        -          ,        .           ,     .
 ,     .

----------

RN4F

----------


## ex EW1DC

> 


         ,  ?

----------


## ex EW1DC

,         300   ?

----------

> 


 .   "" ,    .    ,   . .

----------



----------


## 18650

> ,  ?



  DVB-T     2010.-.    =2000 ,  .   8 =600.   4     MRF6VP3450.    .  50 60, . -   - ,   .   -  2.  ..     - 6.-1,8--2.2  .        ,       .         .,   . -  ,        , -  ,        ... ,  ...          .

----------

Amir

----------

*ex EW1DC*, 





> ?


 ,   .



> ,      .


        ,          .

 .           , .
            ?
 .          500 .  -         3000 .    .
            -  .

----------


## UN7RX

> ,
>         .


      .  :Smile:     ,     .  .    ,  ,  .               TDP         100-150,     400.            ,       . 

 (  )        ,  ,  , .

*  5 ():*




> .      ,


, ,     -  ?  ,     ?        ,        ?

----------

Amir

----------


## r3kr

> , ,     -  ?  ,     ?        ,        ?


       200          40        ?            ,   ,  -              .             ,      .  ,    -      ,       .     -      .          .

*  12 ():*

----------


## Amir

, R3KR!
   /          ?
    EB-104.  -157  2250.
,    ( 1330)      .
 :    .    10      ,    ,        2700   .   Flatpack2 - 1900.
  :             5-6?
   :      ? 
 .       120 .   . ,          125 .      ,  140.  ,        ?
73!

----------


## Amir

http://www.ebay.com/itm/112258273573
http://www.ebay.com/itm/282113652668
     ?

----------


## Amir

,   .
    ,   .....    ,      ,         .       .   .        .
     ?     .
  .    -157   .     -  1,5 .
 1   -157    ,    "  ".  ,     .
,   :     GELID GC-Extreme  -8?

----------

Amir

----------


## r3kr

> . https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/120mm...77010e6c&tpp=1


   UA3QLC    -       ,       .                      .

  ,      ,    ,        .    .

*  7 ():*

   -       .     2      ,    
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131604261100...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121924191311...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
 ,       -    ,   SSB

----------


## r3kr

,       -            ,   .     2

----------

RX3M

----------


## RX3M

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311049502018    ?


  .

----------

Amir

----------

Amir, RX3M

----------


## Amir

, !
     ?
 ?

----------

Amir, RN4F, RU6DX

----------


## Amir

!
    ?
    ?     ?  ?    ?
73!

----------

Amir

----------


## LZ1AO

Amir,

,    .  ,    .       ,    .       ,    Farnell        .     ,         20um.   ,     3-4    .  ,    .     .    ,    .

73!

----------

Amir

----------


## LZ1AO

.   .   . 
,     ACOM.  

73!

----------


## Amir

.  -   .       ?
          /    25 ?
               .            .
73!

----------


## Integral

,       .       /     .        ,      (960)   - (100-1400),    .

----------


## UA9SJR

- .   70-120 ,   4 -     ....     -  ,  ! ,   !      ,   ...,       .  Integral, !

----------


## RA4HJW

> ,


  ,

----------


## ua3ycv

- -   -          -   !-40  .      -   .

----------


## UA9SJR

*ua3ycv*,     ,     -40    240 .    ?

----------


## UA9SJR

,      ,      ...

----------


## RZ6MB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jqZeIQHFng
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_hvLzF9aTY

----------

Amir

----------


## 4Z5QR

"     ,    " 

 (,  -)        , 
        . 
  . 
              120    6-8 ,     IPC-610   -  .
 SMD  ROHS      250-280      8-12 .
  -     SMT .

----------

Amir, lamobot, UR5ZQV

----------


## Serg

> .    ,     .


 ,         -   -    - ?

----------


## EW3KO

:: 


> 


 


> - ?


        .  .
  .
*ENI*         (     ). .

----------


## RA4HJW

> ( -8).          PGS- 25 ?


http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/2060945.pdf
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%9F%D0%A2-8

...
  ,   ...  ::::   ::::   ::::

----------


## LZ1AO

Amir,

 ,        ,       -,   DigiKey: 
PGS GRAPHITE SHEET 90X115MM  ,  EYG-S091203,
  - 25um.   S  EYG ,    .   .

     ,      10  .         .

73!

----------

Amir

----------


## LZ1AO

Serg,

O   .                  ,        .  
    , 4 x 150W   BLW77 ,   ,  .
  80-      .  ,   , ,     ,    . ,      .     ,        160W .   ,   ,        .   ,     .   ,    ,      .   .            1000.         30  . :Smile: 

73!

----------

Amir, LZ1AO

----------


## VA6AM

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/be-qu...hs-015-bq.html

   ,         .
                 ?
       ...  .

----------

lamobot

----------


## LZ1AO

Amir,

3 ,   ?  :Razz:   GC-Extreme, ,   .    ?       .        2 ?. 
  - ,   Google - Phase Change Thermal interface materials,   .              ,       .,   ...    60           .        3  desktop ,      .  .  ,      3M,  ,    4  .        ,     .          , ,      ,    .

 73!

----------

Amir

----------

Amir

----------


## r3kr

,   .      ,    .
 -     , ,       Coollabaratore  Liquid Pro.          .   , ,   .

----------

RT5D

----------


## UN7RX

,             .   ,    , ,   ,  .   ,    ,    ,   ,    ,   .     ?      ,       ?       ,    .     .

  IC-4KL  ,  -     ,    .      .




> -     , ,       Coollabaratore  Liquid Pro.


      ,     ,      .       ,          LDMOS. 

     -       ""   ,              .      ,  ,         (), .

P.S.  ,       ,           .       ?  ,   .

----------


## UN7RX

.

----------


## r3kr

,

----------


## UN7RX

,    . :Embarassed:

----------


## UN7RX

VRF  :::: 
    .       ,    (   -   )   ,   .     .     SD/VRF,   LDMOS   .       -    ?

----------


## EW3KO

> VRF


 "".    RF . 
1600 .  + .  .
  .
  ......
EU2AV      .  .

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ,  !    , 600?


  LPF (     80 -) - - 450 .  4  -  .  RF  ,  ,   - .    -    , ..    noname      .        16  .




> 1600 .  + .  .


   ms. Ke -    .       .        - ...  :Wink:

----------


## r3kr

.  SC-600.
   ,      .    ,       ,   .          .  ,     ,       .
    2000   12 ,       8    ,    50% .  50    , .      .   ,     .


  20 ,  ,  ,     .    ,     .
,  ,     , ,    .    .

----------

LZ1AO, rn6xc, RT5D, UN7RX

----------


## r3kr

.        

         .

----------


## r3kr

LDMOS BLF578.    ,   (2120 ),      .     ,      .    ,    2000 .




  ,   ,   .   .

----------

UN7RX

----------


## VA6AM

> ,      .    ,    2000 .


    ?
        ?

----------


## VA6AM

> ,     ,  .    .  ---       .


  ...       .
   ,       .... . :Neutral:

----------


## rz3qs

To r3kr,     .   ,  1  (  1  )     .   ,        2-3 .

----------


## rz3qs

> .


        ,    3-5       . 100-120  .   , - 1   ,         .

----------


## rz3qs

> 30


  ,          EB104,    500   1        . ,    MRF150,    .    ,  , 500   JT65      .   ,   ,    .

----------


## R3DL

To RZ3QS:
    ,   .               ,     .  2   .
    .....

----------


## R3DL

RZ3QS,     !
    ,    2    .
 ,         (     )     .              R3KR.
 -    .
73!

----------


## EW3KO

> -


 () ?

----------


## EW3KO

,            .
 , .
 VRF2933     ebay.
   LDMOS  -    .

----------


## uu0jr

> LDMOS  -


     ?

----------


## r3kr

.      ?

----------

Phoenix, RU6DX

----------


## UN7RX

> 


   ,   ,       .     .

----------


## RX3M

*r3kr*,
 : http://tool-tech.ru/catalog/trubogib-dlya-mednyh-trub

----------


## VA6AM

,      /  ?
       .
 ,   ?

----------


## UN8PA

,         http://rostehcentr.ru/products/oml40...el-tiristorov/

----------


## r3kr

LDMOS    .

----------


## R3DL

:
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/New-4...608.0.0.eVe77j
-  ?

----------


## r3kr

> , - 1   ,         .


   1 .    ,  - .
 , ,     ,     .
      ,   ,  .
 1200  1,8-54  -        . ,  4 VRF2933.
,        .

----------

R3DL

----------


## Val53

.

----------


## r3kr

> *r3kr*, ,     .        CQHAM,       -        .         ?


, ,        (      :Smile: ) .   ,  .     ,      .

----------

Val53

----------


## r3kr

250230150(h)
  6

----------

exAlex60

----------


## r3kr

.    1,5

----------

EU1SW, rz3qs, UN7RX, UX3IW

----------


## .

> -        ?


     ,       ,  ! :Wink:

----------


## ra9qba

6,           6   6-7.    "",            .        "" .

----------


## R3THP

- (  ,  ,     ).    ,  ,      ! :Smile:     -      .      . 
     ? 50  .

----------


## R3THP

: http://ecoflops.ru/tech/immersion/

----------


## r3kr

IARU Region 1 Field Day SSB.     ,  816 .
     ,       ,     .
  2,5 ,        ,  1500   .    ,       ,    .   110  ,    .
 ,       ,    .
       :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F0%FF-2017-%E3

----------


## R2DHG

> 2  (     )...    100-150 .


     ?   ,   ,          :Razz:

----------


## VA6AM

> ?   ,   ,


     ,            (5-6)   .

----------


## R3DL

!
         ,    !
  .        EB-104 .
         . ,  ....
       700-900    7300.   Flatpack-2  1900.
      - ( - 2270.  ),    .
       (200)   600,          .      ,    ( )      ,   "-"       .  -   ?
  - ?
73!

----------

R3DL

----------


## RA1AFS

,     .

----------

R3DL

----------


## RA1AFS

,   1,5     .
   .

----------

R3DL

----------


## RA1AFS

> ?


  

https://www.dns-shop.ru/product/2644...aelstrom-240t/

----------

Filin-2000

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## UA9SJR

, - ,  ....   ,   . 






			UN7RX:
		

			    ,      ,    , ?       ,   ?    ,        ,      !

----------

rv3kj

----------


## r3kr

.              ,                      .  70- 75             LDMOS .     50    60   .

----------


## UT1LW

*RT5D*,     ,  ,     . ,  .

----------


## UT1LW

*RT5D*,   , .

----------


## RT5D

> 75  100       10


         ,   ..

----------


## r3kr

5  3    ,    10         30 -50      

                  .




> ,   ..


120  120    45 

*  33 ():*




> ,   ..


  LDMOS 2400     120  120   65 

        2 LDMOS     .

----------

RT5D

----------


## r3kr

5   10   -             .

----------


## lamobot

*UN7RX*, -    ,    .        ,   .     (2-3)                ( ).        200-300.

----------

> .


    ?
 ,  (  )  !
       .
   .

----------


## r3kr

700-800  .       ,          .    600     .     ,       ,                 ,               .           ,      ,     .      .

----------


## RT5D

> 


    1/4 ?

----------


## Val53

.           .               .       .    .     .

----------


## RT5D

> 


    1/4 ?




> 


,  

      .

      ,     ,   -  .

----------


## r3kr

> 


      -    ,    .    .

----------


## r3kr

.

      .

----------


## UN7RX

*r3kr*, ,     .    ,  .   -      .  .       ,        .      ,  ,    ,      .     ,    .
   .   , 
    ,     ,  ,   ,   .       ,  ,  ,   .       ,   ,     ,       .






> .


       .  -  -       .        ,  .

----------

R3DL

----------

R3DL

----------

> 


    ,        ,  .
      :  , ,   . 
 ,    ,    .
     ,           
    .
       ,  
!
  ( )    .
,    ,     (  )
     ?
  .   ?
 :!:

----------

R3DL

----------

> 


  ,    ,      R3KR
    ,        
 . ,  + ( ) -  .     .
  ?
!
   :
http://tool-land.ru/payka-tverdymi-pripoyami.php

----------


## r3kr

!       ,       .           .       .     -        .       ,        ,      .      ,      .

----------


## lamobot

-           ,   . ,        -    . 
         -  40   61.

----------


## Gloomy

-    3.5   .      400 .        (2)      ,            ,      . https://drive.google.com/open?id=1uf...2NuVif207il63q https://drive.google.com/open?id=1I4...Sdaf2jP5MkeIWP         - ,   .

----------


## UN7RX

*Gloomy*,     ?

----------


## r3kr

-   ,      .

----------


## r3kr

,

----------


## UN8GEQ

> 


   !  :Smile: ))))
  -  .  -   !    !  :Smile: 
    ,     !      -  .    ,     .   - , - .    ,  .
  :
     .      . . ,    ,     150 .     .    ,    .       -     . ,  .     ,   -   ( Asahi 2 .,   8 ,     ) ,           .     .

----------



----------


## exEW1DC

> ,


      ,    .       ,    .         .

----------


## Val53

.

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ""?


 ,  . 
  .     ,       ....

----------

UN8GEQ

----------


## UN8GEQ

"".
     ,      - 2. 
        ,  .  - -.     .

amp_hf_LDMOS_double.rar

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ,      ,  .


 !
 !      !
,      - ,    .
   - ,  ,  ?     .    .    ,    ,  " "  :Smile: 
    .  ,       .  60  ( ,    )  . ,  ,  ,      .

----------

RU6DX

----------


## UN8GEQ

> DDC


! !   !  .  ...





> DDC


! !   !  .  ...




> 


, .    .

----------


## rz3qs

> UN8GEQ,       ?


   60 ,   ,   ,   .
2  , 2  ,     ,  ,     ,   .

----------


## lamobot

,  50-100. ,   ,    -      (,   ) +   .   .  8?    .

----------


## lamobot

https://forums.overclockers.ru/viewt...p?f=47&t=93094     .       ,      15  .

----------


## UN7RX

.  ,         .  :Evil or Very Mad:          ,     ,  ,   .         .      ,    
    "  "          .          -     ,    .

----------

Amir,  53

----------


## UN8GEQ

,    .   -         .  .    .
  .   - 500    .     10   W6PQL.


,     - .    20    50 . .,  14   -   .   21  -   1  .    260   100   . (     W6PQL).
,    .  :Smile: 
  ....      14 .  - 100 . ))))    .    ,     60 . . (   - 70    -     ,     )    .     .   .
 ,     28  -        ,    -     .
    R3KR     ,   "".  !

----------

lamobot, tomcat, ur7hfo

----------


## r3kr

.       -      .

----------


## UN7RX

**  -   ,          W6PQL    .            .       ! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## r3kr

.  - BARROW  dabel - 60a 120

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Barro...817541013.html

----------

UN7RX

----------

UN7RX

----------


## UN7RX

...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UN7RX

,           . :Smile:    , ""?    +,     ...     ""?

----------


## r3kr

-       .        -       .

----------


## UN8GEQ

,    -    .  ,  .   .  ,      ,           .    -      . 

PS.
  -   -  -. .

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ,        2LDMOS 1.5.


  -.      .       -   ,    ,    .
-,     ,     ,  ....

----------


## r3kr

sc 600    .           2  .      ,   .

----------

UA4NE, UN7RX

----------

tomcat, UA4NE, UN7RX

----------


## UN7RX

. , ...  :Super:

----------

UA4NE

----------


## geroyoleg

,  ,   ,        ?      ?         ,   .

----------

geroyoleg

----------


## RZ1ZR

r3kr,          BLF188  ,  ,   ?

----------

RZ1ZR

----------


## RX3M

,  ,   R3KR-  https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/-/328...36902e0ex7SgO5      4VRF2933?      104,   .  -         ?

----------

RX3M

----------


## r3kr

.          35-40 .       .       .

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F0%FF-2017-%E3

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## geroyoleg

CPU.          blf188xr?         .              .     ,     ?       ,   .

----------


## UN7RX

.       ,      .

----------


## Llll

> 


        " "  https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novec_1230               -    ?

----------


## RA4HJW

?
   ̙ Novec 1230,  1,103 /C (0,2634 BTU/F)  (http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/6...nformation.pdf)
 !  ::::  4,1806 /C
 (, 300 , 27 C)  1,007 /C

----------


## RA4HJW

,        .      ::::

----------


## RA4HJW

...       .

   1  49,2C(120,6F) 
 TE   1  0,891 /C (0,2127 BTU/F)
 :!: 
   .

----------

> ,


   -,   .   .

----------


## ra9qba

,   8,10,12,14,18 .  18 .      ?

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ,   8,10,12,14,18 .  18


   ? .

----------


## r3kr

DDC  D5

----------


## Eugene163

,  ?

----------


## EW3KO

> DDC  D5


      SC600. 
    ?
   SSPA       .
    .

----------

R3DL

----------


## r3kr

5   -          .      .      .

----------


## EW3KO

KF8OD ,   .
    MRFX1K80H    .
 SC300,  408010,  10  120.

----------


## r3kr

,           .  ,          D5  DDC .

----------

R3DL

----------


## r3kr

.   .

*  5 ():*




> (-


      ,          .
       !

----------


## UR1024SWL

> .      ,    .   .


         o-ring,   -    .

----------

